# High Lifter ride this past weekend.



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE.

When you get a chance, can you measure from the ground, to the top of your cage/roof at the highest point...


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks man. And I sure will measure that for ya.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome. I need to know if I lift mine, I can still clear the garage door w/ the stock roof on it. It's already fairly close as it is... lol for some reason, I have a low garage door.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Just throw that air ride on it Jon. Then you could lift it 6"s and drop it the fit in the garage. That's my vote! That or get one if those metal carport roof things for it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol if I win the lottery I will do just that. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Or cut a hole in the garage to make it fit?


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> NICE.
> 
> When you get a chance, can you measure from the ground, to the top of your cage/roof at the highest point...


78"


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice vid man....


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

brutemike said:


> nice vid man....


Thank you


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

P, how tall is your garage opening lol standard garage door (i install them ha) is 18x7 or 20x7 ....or 18x8 and 20x8


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it's 7' but see w/ the stock plastic roof I'm already at 78" to the highest point. The same as his w/ a lift & bigger tires to the cage. I'd have to take off the plastic roof & get a low profile metal one or else it would be really close.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

chop an drop


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd love to chop the cage a little but I dunno if my skills are that top notch


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Awsome video man. The FBC crew was doing work that weekend. All the guys in the orange shirts is fatboyz customz crew.

fatboyz customz


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice video! I want to go to highlifter park again!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

bigblackbrute said:


> Awsome video man. The FBC crew was doing work that weekend. All the guys in the orange shirts is fatboyz customz crew.
> 
> fatboyz customz


Thanks man! It was great to meet all you guys.


----------

